# Apple Cider Vinegar for Thrush?



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

ACV works, but you have to be very diligent with it. It seems like if you miss a day then you have to start all over. I've had success with a few different treatments and ACV was one of them.


----------



## dlovejoy (Aug 25, 2015)

Did you soak or just spray it on? The articles I read online said to soak 3 to 4 times a week for at least 20m. I can only make it to the barn four days a week ?


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I sprayed straight, undiluted vinegar. 

If you can't treat it daily, you might be better off using something like clean trax or the thrush buster.


----------



## dlovejoy (Aug 25, 2015)

Okay, thanks for the info! Hopefully I can convince someone to spray his feet on the days I can't make it at least until most of the ACV is gone ?


----------



## TuyaGirl (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi! I don't go to barn everyday so I asked my BO to spray it on my mare's front hooves. Maybe someone can do it for you if you ask. I use it straight too. 
Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Yep, it works on thrush & WLD IF it's fungal(can be bacterial or otherwise too). Agree you need to be diligent with it.


----------



## ealti (Sep 26, 2013)

Vetrycin works really well. It clears it up faster than ACV
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dlovejoy (Aug 25, 2015)

ealti said:


> Vetrycin works really well. It clears it up faster than ACV
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> For the Vetrycin is that just the wound and skin care spray or something else? I was using thrush buster three times a week but lately it hasn't been helping. Someone told me the ACV soaks worked wonders for her so I figured why not but my gelding isn't a fan. I've been fighting the thrush for a while with him (he came with almost no frog and has grown it mostly back) and like I said the thrush buster hasn't been working lately.





TuyaGirl said:


> Hi! I don't go to barn everyday so I asked my BO to spray it on my mare's front hooves. Maybe someone can do it for you if you ask. I use it straight too.
> Good luck!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's my aunts barn and usually she doesn't do extras (blankets, fly masks, etc) and I have to make grain up in a bag with supplements ready to go or she won't do it. But when I asked she said yes so fingers crossed!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Try koppertox
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Use triple antibiotic cream and athlete's food anti fungal cream mixed together. A cather syringe (drug store) has a long snout and it gets into all the places it needs to be. Google Pete Ramey's goo.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Thrush is a condition you have to stay on top of or it will eat deep and deeper into the hoof. Always clean the area with a pick so allow oxygen in. Thrush survives without oxygen. Soak the hoof even if you have to use a soppy rag as you hold the hoof up. Dry as best your can and apply the goo. While doing this work on a clean floor or set down a piece of cardboard or plastic tarp so the hoof doesn't go into dirt if you set it down.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I wouldn't use 'koppertox' on frogs or anywhere near live tissue(wall infections only). The name kinda gives away why. I wouldn't use any strong chemicals that damage live tissue, because it's usually not far below the surface of a manky frog.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

loosie, your aussie expression "manky frog". Not a Cdn term. Definition? Never mind, I just looked it up. Scottish for dirty and unpleasant. Your use of it is bang on. I've learned a new word. Thanks.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^And here was I thinking it was a scientific term! Didn't kno it was Scottish. I've heard some pretty funny scottish terms, especially good in a broad accent(Dad's girlfriend a Scot), some especially funny ones since I discovered Terry Pratchett's 'Wee Free Men' a few years back! ...And I love those little heilan coos...


----------



## dlovejoy (Aug 25, 2015)

Saddlebag said:


> Thrush is a condition you have to stay on top of or it will eat deep and deeper into the hoof. Always clean the area with a pick so allow oxygen in. Thrush survives without oxygen. Soak the hoof even if you have to use a soppy rag as you hold the hoof up. Dry as best your can and apply the goo. While doing this work on a clean floor or set down a piece of cardboard or plastic tarp so the hoof doesn't go into dirt if you set it down.





Saddlebag said:


> Use triple antibiotic cream and athlete's food anti fungal cream mixed together. A cather syringe (drug store) has a long snout and it gets into all the places it needs to be. Google Pete Ramey's goo.


I wash his feet with dawn antibacterial then continue on with his all over grooming to allow his feet to dry then apply whatever I've been using. First I was using thrush buster but this past week I've been using ACV and it seems to be helping my mare who doesn't have it that bad but I'm not sure about the gelding. I'm going to try ventricyn after I get the ACV all gone, but the goo sounds like a good idea!


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

ACV is amazing for so much, but I use straight bleach on my mare's feet when they began to get thrushy. When she had it really bad full force this last spring I used Koppertox 3 times a week and kept them washed with Dawn, aired out at least once a week.


----------



## Mary7518006 (Aug 30, 2014)

I use apple cider vinegar and habe never used anything else. I just spray it on dont worry about soaking. Also I'd just us straight apple ciser vinegar instead of the one part water thing. Also, I saw a thing online never tried it myself but it might work it says to use 1/4 listerine( doesnt have to be name brand) and 3/4 acv.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

dlovejoy said:


> I'm going to try ventricyn after I get the ACV all gone, but the goo sounds like a good idea!


Why the Vetrycin? It's a lot more expensive than the ACV...about 8 times more expensive. If the ACV does the trick I wouldn't switch.


----------



## dlovejoy (Aug 25, 2015)

jenkat86 said:


> dlovejoy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to try ventricyn after I get the ACV all gone, but the goo sounds like a good idea!
> ...


If I could make it out to the barn every day then I would be more willing but I can only do three or four days a week.


----------

